# How to flash graphic card Bios?



## rascalboy (Dec 25, 2005)

as topic thnx


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 25, 2005)

http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/overclocking/vidcard/100

here i hope this helps you.


----------

